# Patternless Tiger Pictures (Dial up warning)



## Sdaji (Jun 6, 2008)

Hello, people who decided to view this thread,

I promised a friend I would post pictures of one of my favourite snakes, Alana, into a thread, so here it is. When I made that promise I didn't realise she was coming up for a slough, but all the same, I've done it.






















...and to give you a better idea of what she looks like, here are pictures taken a few hours after her last slough. If people are interested I'll post more pictures of Alana when she sloughs next, probably a bit over a week.











The focus is out on this shot, but I like it anyway (yeah, I know, I'm pathetic, I really like this snake)


----------



## skakavacjakovac (Jun 6, 2008)

What a stunner! You sure do have a little princess in your collection. i can see why shes your fav.


----------



## VaranusWilson (Jun 6, 2008)

this is a perfect example of why people run the risk of having venomous snakes.
thay're just too damn pretty!!!


----------



## SNAKEBOY33 (Jun 6, 2008)

skakavacjakovac said:


> What a stunner! You sure do have a little princess in your collection. i can see why shes your fav.


YEAH WHAT THEY SAID


----------



## Ryan93 (Jun 6, 2008)

Damm you have a nice tiger there, i cant wait till i get elapidaes my gf wants a RBB and i want a eastern brown but i have to do some courses.


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks  She isn't my favourite, Aimy (a Water Python) will always take that title, but she is certainly up there 

You may think I'm mad, they certainly look nothing alike, but Water Pythons and Tiger Snakes remind me of each other so much, which is likely why they're two of my favourite species.

Good luck, Ryan. Your hero would turn in his grave if he knew you, a private keeper, wanted to keep pet snakes


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 6, 2008)

Sdaji, as usual you have got a nice collection that we all want and are envious and you know we all hate you too ...............lol


----------



## Whisper2 (Jun 6, 2008)

very sexy snake sdaji

: )


----------



## hornet (Jun 6, 2008)

shes beautiful sdaji, feel free to keep posting pics


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 6, 2008)

the most beautiful snake ive ever seen!
she is incredible....i love the shimmer down her sides......WOW!!!!!!!!!!

she is special....!


----------



## Khagan (Jun 6, 2008)

Awesome colours! Does she have a bright orange belly?


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jun 6, 2008)

thats one awesome snake 
thanks for posting pic's of her


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 6, 2008)

She has to be the most precious thing ive ever seen
thankyou for putting up pics!


----------



## Veredus (Jun 6, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous snake Sdaji, I'll swap you my gf for her....:lol:


----------



## angel (Jun 6, 2008)

very cute!!!... I want one!!


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 6, 2008)

redbellybite: I hate you all too! 

Whisper2: thank you! 

hornet: thank you, and thank you also for the permission 

dragon lady: you are too kind! I'll pass your compliments on to her!

Khagan: at the moment I'm sure her belly is quite dull and cloudy. I'll try to remember to get a belly shot of her after she sloughs. I'm pretty sure it's orange, although I must admit I actually can't remember! 

Gecko_ProCs: thank you, and you're welcome 

Veredus: hmm... it's a somewhat tempting offer... does she cook and clean? Will she serve my friends beer? If so, I'm sure me and mine can make good enough use of her as a slave. Send me a PM if she fits my requirements and we'll organise freight.

angel: thanks!  I hope one day you get one


----------



## Veredus (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh she is very industrious, I think you'd be very happy with the swap.......even if she isn't


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 6, 2008)

only if she was allowed to have hugs:cry:

ide willingly give her cuddles!...so precious


----------



## Veredus (Jun 6, 2008)

You'd cuddle the tiger snake? That could be an interesting experience:shock:


----------



## No-One (Jun 6, 2008)

Not too bad..I've seen better.


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 6, 2008)

absolutely.....YES!
Alana is the prettiest girl snake ive ever seen!


----------



## Love_snakes (Jun 6, 2008)

She is one of the most gorgous snakes i have ever seen in my life...that little princess must be your pride and joy  along with your water python of course  
sarah.


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 6, 2008)

Seen one better......WHERE?


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 7, 2008)

im bumping this for attention!..lol:shock:
im truly concerned that many haven't seen the most spectacular snake ever...thus needing to be seen by everyone possible....that type of bump!:lol:


----------



## mckellar007 (Jun 7, 2008)

that is a beautiful little tiger!! im jealous!!


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jun 7, 2008)

Nice pics. It is a beaut.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh very pretty. But now it can't really be called a tiger without the stripes can it??  

Sdaji, you'd be the one to ask for this, I've been wondering lately, I've seen just about everything albino, except an Adder...ever seen one?? (sorry for the off topic bit )


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 7, 2008)

cant wait till she is older!... & fully mature...wow...mind blowing!


----------



## hozy6 (Jun 7, 2008)

that would have to be the most beautiful snake i have ever seen are u ever going to breed her if so that would make for some spectacular hatchlings


----------



## CassM (Jun 7, 2008)

She is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Jun 7, 2008)

best tiger ive ever seen


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 7, 2008)

No-One: Pictures, please! 

Moose: Call her whatever you like 

I've seen one albino Adder I liked, the rest have been ugly, at least to my taste. I was thinking about getting some, but it turns out they're very prone to nasty health issues, so I decided against it. With careful breeding I think you could produce some healthy ones, but it'd be a long project. If someone wants to give me some hets I'll get started 

You've seen just about every albino? That's a bold claim!

Thanks for all the compliments, everyone  Yes, I plan to breed her, but babies will come in 2010 at the earliest!


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 7, 2008)

i gather you will be interviewing the likely suited males?....
shot gun at the front door Sdaji???...lol


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 7, 2008)

:lol: I don't think any self-respecting Tiger would refuse such a beauty!


----------



## Ishah (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey Sdaji, 

That is one awesome looking tiger! I don't usually like tigers, but that is one stunningly cute snake!

Well done!


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 7, 2008)

So true!... she is spectacular!


----------



## BROWNS (Jun 7, 2008)

Nice looking animal,i just don't see what others are seeing to say she's the nicest snake they've ever seen etc etc,i find that a bit hard to believe and do see the appeal in keeping elapids however beauty is in the eye of the beholder and i'd prefer to see a nicely banded black and yellow one but that's just me and i reckon the young red belly you posted a pic of a while back is much nicer than the tiger,different strokes for different blokes huh:lol:


----------



## channi (Jun 7, 2008)

As always Sdaji you fail to disappoint. She is really stunning and does your collection proud. Thank you for sharing her with us.


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 7, 2008)

Here we go, you can all flame me now, I'm freehandling one of the world's deadliest snake species. This was taken when she was younger and smaller, I wouldn't do this now. I've observed a number of bites from snakes this size, it's much like a bee sting. I was very surprised recently when I learned about a bite from a Black Tiger Snake which was only about 45cm long, which required mulltiple vials of antivenom (five for memory).







Browns: I'm so, so sorry that you're unimpressed. Maybe you'll prefer this one. She is quite gorgeous, although yes, I'm sure you've seen better and can complain about her too. Jet black might be better, or perhaps 50:50 black and yellow is more the stroke for your type of bloke? Jet black is brilliant, I will probably put a male like that with Alana, although I don't have a 50:50 black and yellow tiger. Maybe one day. Actually, one thing I don't have but would love, and I imagine you would too given your penchant for yellow, is a Tasmanian Golden Tiger. Given the chance that's one thing I would go for.... one day, hopefully soon!


----------



## CassM (Jun 7, 2008)

Yet another stunner!


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 7, 2008)

thats Felicity!..isnt it.......????????

still think Alana has my heart....... now i am ecstatic .....she is undeniably the BEST!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 7, 2008)

Yes, that's Felicity. I have another Tiger I like about as much as Alana and Felicity, very different again and also female. I put a picture of her in my profile discussion thingamy a while ago, it's probably still there.


----------



## callith (Jun 7, 2008)

very nice


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 7, 2008)

Outstanding ...precious...stunning... one word aint enough!


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jun 7, 2008)

Love the rare and unusually unmarked Alana. Were the parents of a similar markings or is she a black sheep? What locality would she be?


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 8, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> You've seen just about every albino? That's a bold claim!



Stop drinking!!! 8)  Don't take me so literally ya git! :lol:


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 8, 2008)

if you havnt guessed.... i think this snake is incredible...
so im doing my member best to assure myself that all will to see it!


----------



## Whisper2 (Jun 8, 2008)

dragon lady -- that has to be a record for the most posts by someone in someone elses thread. 

do you have any pictures of this tassie golden tiger Sdaji?


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 8, 2008)

ok...oh dear!... 
would you agree... beautiful young lady is that Alana...?:lol:


----------



## Tatelina (Jun 8, 2008)

Sdaji said:


>


Now that's cute! 
Haven't read the thread, but I'm in the 'not my cup of tea' side. Cute photo...but I wouldn't pay big bucks for a snake that looks like that.


----------



## pete12 (Jun 8, 2008)

it looks so cool I WANT ONE


----------



## notechistiger (Jun 8, 2008)

Hey Sdaji, can we see your favourite water python as well?

Love the tiger...


----------



## m.punja (Jun 8, 2008)

Sdaji, I need to know mate! Is it a certain locale Eastern or is that a black tiger? It looks too dark to be an eastern and the red reminds me sort of chaps (only slightly and obviously not the black chaps on the island but them funny red ones that get around in captivity)


----------



## m.punja (Jun 8, 2008)

Either way looks absolutely fantastic and I can't wait 'till she's throwing her own. Well done and congradulations


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 9, 2008)

Unfortunately I don't have any Tasmanian Golden Tigers, and the only pictures I have of them were taken by other people, so I can't show any off. I haven't seen a fully patternless one, but such a snake would be spectacular.

I have another baby from Alana's litter (yes, Alana is locality pure). They're ater, not scutatus (or scutatus ater not scutatus scutatus if you're in that camp). The sibling looks completely different, I'll get pictures and post them.

Notechistiger: Not right now, but I'll stick some pictures of Aimy up soon. I haven't taken pictures of her for a while now, but I have heaps in the archives.


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 9, 2008)

YOU HAVE 2 !!!!!!!!.... oh boy!!!


----------



## notechistiger (Jun 9, 2008)

Lol, Sdaji, I think you'd better lock up your house and look behind you when you walk (you've got a stalker, and she's going to steal your snakes) 

It's good that people are so interested.


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 10, 2008)

that would be hilarious... but the o/h hates reptiles as it is
hell even having the few i have already is a imposition on him...not that he even looks at them!

Sdaji....2...you have 2!!!.... OOOHHHH BOYYY!!!!!!!


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jun 10, 2008)

*That snake is a stunner!!!!!*


----------



## Emzie (Jun 10, 2008)

its so cute its face looks so sweet innocent like it couldn't heart a fly


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 10, 2008)

Very nice sdaji, is it a Mt Gambier locale?..
Do you remember the "almost" patterneless, adult, chocky tiger that i found here on the peninsula?
Sorrento to be precise.
Ill see if i can dig up the pics.
This is a head shot of it from my gallery here but ill find some boy shots i took when i released it.


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 11, 2008)

Don't worry, she isn't a stalker. I've had enough of them to see that she is safe 

sssssnakeman: Thanks  No, she isn't a Mt Gambier animal. I can't recall the snake you're talking about, but I'd love to see pictures 

Alana sloughed this morning, I'll get some pictures ASAP. I checked her belly, under the chin and the belly immediately posterior is bright orange, the anterior third or so of her belly is deep, rich orange (the same area which is dorsally rusty), changing to blackish over the remainder. I'll get pictures of that too


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 13, 2008)

one of the most beautiful creatures you shared with us... 
get better asap! hey!!


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jun 13, 2008)

*Thats one beautiful snake sdaji.*


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks again


----------



## snakes01 (Jun 14, 2008)

great tiger ive seen a few patternless and thats got to be up there with number one

How are you feeling with the adder bite hope its all ok

Get Well.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jun 14, 2008)

wow brilliant snakes, cant wait till im 18


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 14, 2008)

& you said you had 2!!!
holding out i do think you are Mr Sdaji


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 14, 2008)

I recovered from the Adder bite a few hours after it happened, I'm fine, thanks 

The other one I have from the same location was born with pattern, but should grow up to be a plain patternless black animal, quite unlike Alana, with the lovely red.

I've been a little distracted lately, but I'll get pictures soon


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 16, 2008)

bumping...for more pictures...lol
think i like the tigers hmmm...yep
more pictures please!!!!!!... please MrSdaji can we have some more......


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 16, 2008)

:lol: Wow, you _really_ love this snake! I took a couple of pictures of her this morning, I'll post them as soon as I reinstall my computer.


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 17, 2008)

just bumping to help a member.... newbie

see...........totally awesome.. "my favourite"... but dont tell!.. nobody knows...lol
right...lol


----------



## bubbaloush (Jun 17, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 19, 2008)

I got around to probing this snake yesterday... as it turns out, it's a male 

I've taken some pictures, but the computer I usually use is still unwell, and the graphics program I have on this computer is too nasty for me to persevere with, so pictures will come later. I have some of the other one (which I suspect from tail shape is also male), so I'm now on the hunt for a girl or two.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 19, 2008)

Well stop yabbering about it...we want pics!!!


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 19, 2008)

Come and fix my computer and you'll have more than you know what to do with, I'll even make them exclusively yours and not share them with APS


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 20, 2008)

you will give away your compter.?...pics ?...or snakes!!!!!!!!!!....??????_

yes please Sdaji......!!!!! 
time & place... ready for cuddles!!!!.... 

of the Tiger...that is..lol

PLEASE FIX IT.....

WE WANT MORE...!!!!

PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lol:
 _


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 21, 2008)

I'll give away pictures.

I've just about given up on the computer, it works, sometimes, sort of, but crashes too often to do much on. I'll get around to it sooner or later


----------



## scorps (Jun 21, 2008)

No-One said:


> Not too bad..I've seen better.




show me better pics then snow (oops i mean no-one  )


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 21, 2008)

think we have seen the BEST already hey!


----------



## Splitmore (Jun 21, 2008)

dragon lady said:


> you will give away your compter.?...pics ?...or snakes!!!!!!!!!!....??????_
> 
> yes please Sdaji......!!!!!
> time & place... ready for cuddles!!!!....
> ...



is it just me or is this whole dragon lady/ Sadji thing getting a little creepy??
It's a tiger snake, get over it!!


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 21, 2008)

i get what your saying Splitmore.........
yes... i think the species is incredible....fascinating...adorable maybe not quite the word
the colouration that i believe is a rare thing

i speak for myself... when i see something that intrigues me i say it
yes ..i do go overboard... i have allot of enthusiasm
i suppose im lucky that a species can give me so much joy to learn about

Sdaji... if you took this any other way...sorry,no harm was ever ment
but Splitmore thankyou for pointing it out


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 21, 2008)

That's fine, it's pretty clear you're quite smitten by this snake, although... yeah, you're certainly putting more than the usual amount of enthusiasm into asking for more pictures 

Spilt more: If I hadn't experienced being completely smitten by particular snakes myself, yeah, I'd find it rather creepy! I didn't expect this thread to get to six pages in length... it's a very nice little Tiger, but yep, it's a strange thread!


----------

